# The first 3 words describe you.



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Care, proud, and funny for me .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Honest(saw it as nest first), scared, funny


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hopeful, Sorry, Strong


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

nep nep pen


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, pure and trusting

Haha, could not be more wrong.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zing, Rusting and Lax


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Proud, Funny, Beautiful.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Genius, funny, scared. 1 out of 3 right

:afr


----------



## macarons (Mar 1, 2016)

Strong, Cheerful and Funny

Aww my ideal self...but I'm still far from it


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

hopeful, genius, sorry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

special, happy, funny


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

Hopeful, special, amazing.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Hopeful, Honest, Rusting (I saw that before Trusting). Rusting is more accurate. Honest is reasonably correct. Hopeful is painfully wrong


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Hopeful
Special
Funny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw "beautiful" first- I wish that described me. Saw "cared" next, but I guess it's really "scared". Last was "strong".


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

strong cheerful and honest. . .i kind of only agree with the last word 0x0;;


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

special 
proud 
cheerful

I am far from being cheerful, buddy. Special? I feel like people are insulting me when they tell me I'm special. I'd rather have them tell me I'm important instead. Proud...like I'm too proud to admit my faults? If it's for achievements, then I have zero.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

No-hope Fool


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful, Special, Strong


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Zing, special, sad - from the word find 

Straight edge, quiet, loyal


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful, pure and hopeful


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Witty
Genius
Liar


----------

